# Kurze Frage zu Swiftech H220 Watercooling Kit



## Tritake (6. März 2014)

Hallo Leute,

habe kurz ne Frage zu dem Swiftech H220 Watercooling Kit:

Ich besitze derzeit noch den Archon SB-E Single und habe mir überlegt auf das Watercooling Kit umzusteigen!

Meine Frage an euch lohnt sich das für mich und wie siehts mit dem Lautstärkenunterschied aus??


Dank euch

Grüße

Alex


----------



## Icedaft (6. März 2014)

Spar Dir das Geld oder hole Dir eine SSD dafür. Weder von den Temperaturen noch von der Lautstärke ist der Preis zu rechtfertigen.

Ich habe die NZXT Kraken (gewonnen) und habe testweise  die Originallüfter gegen 2 von denen getauscht Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland , ich sehe da keinerlei Vorteile gegen den zuvor verbauten Scythe Mugen 2.

Test: Swiftech H220 - Fazit - hardwaremax.net


----------



## Tritake (6. März 2014)

OK danke für deinen Hinweis also ist es eigentlich eine reine Optiksache oder?

SSD habe ich schon verbaut


----------



## Icedaft (6. März 2014)

Optik oder für winzige Gehäuse, in denen trotzdem eine OC-CPU verbaut werden soll.

Wenn eine Wakü, dann richtig und zwar inklusive der GPU, da fängt was anständiges allerdings erst bei rund 600€ an, zumindest dann, wenn auf Silentbetrieb Wert gelegt wird.

Das sind 160€, die fürs nächste Grafikkartenupgrade an die Seite gelegt werden könnten...


----------



## Tritake (6. März 2014)

OK ja ich habe eigentlich auch an eine große Wakü gedacht mit GPU aber das mach ich denk ich beim nä komplett-Bauen dann in 1 oder 2 Jahren!

Habe aber auch gesehen das man dieses Swiftech Kit mit nem GPU Kit erweitern kann.

Das wäre eigentlich der Hauptgrund für mich die Swiftech zu kaufen da meine MSI GTX 670 Power Edition OC schon ziemlich hochfrequent surrt beim Zocken!

Was meinstn was da für Kosten auf mich zukommen würden mit dem Swiftech Kit und könntest mir eines empfehlen?


----------



## Icedaft (6. März 2014)

Da ich immer schon nicht viel davon gehalten habe, habe mich nicht näher mit den Kompakt-Waküs befasst. 

Jetzt habe ich durch Zufall bei der Weihnachtsverlosung bei PCGH die Kraken gewonnen und natürlich verbaut um meine Vorurteile bestätig zu sehen...

Eine Wakü verbaut man eigentlich haupsächlich, um möglichst viel Wärme aus dem PC zu schaffen und möglichst lautlos zu kühlen, das verträgt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht mit im Gehäuse verbauten Radiatoren und schon mal gar nicht mit zu kleinen Kühler ->je mehr Radiatorfläche desto mehr Wärme wird abgeführt und umso langsamer können die Lüfter laufen.

Schau mal hier ins Wakü-Forum, die können Dich diesbezüglich besser beraten als ich das kann.

Wenn ich mir eine Wakü einbauen würde, dann mit entsprechend großem, externen Radiator wie z.B. dem Mora Watercool MO-RA 3 420 Pro schwarz (25120) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Tritake (6. März 2014)

OK dank dir


----------



## -sori- (7. März 2014)

Die H220 hat den Vorteil, dass du nur einen GPU-Kühler mit einbinden musst und nicht noch Platz für Pumpe und AGB brauchst. In kleinen Gehäusen ist das extrem von Vorteil.


LG sori


----------



## Icedaft (7. März 2014)

Mit einem 220er Kühler GPU und CPU kühlen, das zeugt von Verstand...


----------



## Oozy (7. März 2014)

Mit Luft hast du aber nicht schlechtere Temperaturen. Es gibt wenige Gehäuse, die so klein sind, dass "nur" eine Kowakü rein passt.


----------



## -sori- (7. März 2014)

@IceDaft: siehe Ncase M1. Mit noch akzeptablen Temps. Ist übrigens ein 240er 


LG sori


----------



## Icedaft (7. März 2014)

Wenn ich eine Wakü einbaue will ich absolute Stille und trotz OC was besseres als "akzeptable" Temperaturen. Ein leichtes Säuseln des Luftstroms im Abstand von 50cm lasse ich da noch durchgehen, aber kein nähmaschinenartiges Tackern von der Pumpe und auch kein hubschrauberartiges Geräusch der Lüfter. Das ist mit einem 240 und auch nicht mit einem 360er hinzubekommen, da muß man schon größere Geschütze auffahren.


----------



## -sori- (8. März 2014)

Die Temperaturen:
22C ambient
2x120 side fans in @1800RPM, 1x92mm bottom fan in @1500RPM, pump @1975RPM
7970@stock: ~77C GPU, ~103C VRMs
CPU: ~51C

As with the Accelero, I used Heaven to get overclocked temp readings:

Heaven, 30 minutues
22C ambient
2x120 side fans in @1800RPM, 1x92mm bottom fan in @1500RPM, pump @1975RPM
7970@1125/1575: ~67C GPU, ~80C VRMs
CPU: ~49C

Heaven + Prime95, 30 minutues
22C ambient
2x120 side fans in @1800RPM, 1x92mm bottom fan in @1500RPM, pump @1975RPM
7970@1125/1575: ~71C GPU, ~79C VRMs
CPU: ~74C

Under gaming loads I was able to turn down the fans and pump while maintaining reasonable temperatures:

Gaming
22.5C ambient
2x120 side fans in @1550RPM, 1x92mm bottom fan in @1500RPM, pump @1475RPM
7970@1125/1575: ~64-68C GPU, ~72-77C VRMs
CPU: ~56-59C

Laut PCGH ist die Pumpe 0.3 Sone laut - auf voller Lautstärke!


LG sori


----------



## Icedaft (8. März 2014)

Die Lüfter im Schnitt bei 1500rpm - ohne Ohrenstöpsel geht da gar nichts...


----------



## -sori- (8. März 2014)

Bei 100% ist sie mit 3.8 sone echt seehr laut. Unter 75 % mit 1.5 Sone finde ich sie leise, 50% gerade mal 0.6 Sone.
Laut ihm sei der Netzteillüfter lauter.


LG sori


----------



## Icedaft (8. März 2014)

Lautstärke empfindet jeder anders. Leise fängt für mich bei 1 Sone und darunter an. Im Idle ist mein PC schon relativ ruhig, aber selbst die Geräuschkulisse ist mir noch zu laut ( normale Menschen würden ihn als Silent beschreiben). Ich bin leider jemand, der die Flöhe husten hört. Ingame drehen die Grafikkartenlüfter dann auf, für mich nur mit Inears zu ertragen. Da muß noch eine Lösung â la MK-26/Peter II her.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. März 2014)

-sori- schrieb:


> Bei 100% ist sie mit 3.8 sone echt seehr laut. Unter 75 % mit 1.5 Sone finde ich sie leise, 50% gerade mal 0.6 Sone.
> Laut ihm sei der Netzteillüfter lauter.


 

So ein Netzteil hatte ich auch mal...

Bei den PCGH-Pumpen-Lautstärkemessungen muss man übrigens bedenken, dass PCGH Lautstärken grundsätzlich im ausgebauten Zustand misst, um objektive Werte zu erhalten. Das bedeutet umgekehrt aber auch, dass im eingebauten Zustand immer noch die variable Resonanz des Mainboards hinzukommt es ggf. deutlich lauter wird, als die Messwerte erwarten lassen.


----------

